# [LaTeX] Quellcode mit Listing Package formattieren?



## BeaTBoxX (28. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle in einem LaTeX Script Quellcode dar. Nach einiger Rumsucherei scheint das Listing Package dafür am geeignetsten zu sein. Nur ist mir nicht klar,  ob und wie ich die Texte innerhalb formattieren kann. Damit meine ich vor allem Schriftgröße & Font.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Navy (28. August 2007)

Was genau möchtest Du denn formatieren?

Grundsätzlich hast Du im Listingspaket die Möglichkeit eigene Keywords zu definieren und deren Schriftgröße sowie Farbe anzupassen.

Beispiel:
\lstset
{
  language=C++  %Sprache definieren
  backgroundcolor=\color{red} %Hintergrundfarbe
  emph={foo, bar}, emphstyle=\large, % Größeneinstellungen für foo und bar 
  emph={[2]foobar}, emphstyle={[2]\color{green}} %Farbeinstellungen für foobar
  numbers=left, stepnumber=10, numbersep=0.5cm %Zeilennummerierung
}


----------



## deepthroat (28. August 2007)

Hi.





BeaTBoxX hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich stelle in einem LaTeX Script Quellcode dar. Nach einiger Rumsucherei scheint das Listing Package dafür am geeignetsten zu sein. Nur ist mir nicht klar,  ob und wie ich die Texte innerhalb formattieren kann. Damit meine ich vor allem Schriftgröße & Font.


Meinst du wirklich "listing" oder das "listing*s*" Paket?

Wenn Letzteres, dann schau mal hier: http://www.theofel.de/archives/2004/10/source_code_in.html

In den Kommentaren findest du einige Anregungen und auch den Link zur aktuellen Doku.

Gruß


----------



## BeaTBoxX (6. September 2007)

Ja genau Listings heisst es, danke ich guck mir dasmal an 

Gruß
Frank


----------

